# South Korea's working Mech



## Brian G Turner (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks to @BAYLOR for pointing this out:

South Korea's Impressively Functional Mech Robot

And here's the video:


----------



## J Riff (Dec 24, 2016)

Scary like a movie, that is. Now to make 11 of them and start a team..*


----------



## Cathbad (Dec 24, 2016)

Truly impressive!


----------



## Dave (Dec 25, 2016)

These are exactly like the machines in _Joe Haldeman_'s _Forever Peace. _With one corollary, they aren't going to get very far attached to those power cables.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 9, 2017)

It truly is science fiction brought to life . Its amazing  !


----------



## Dave (Jan 9, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> It truly is science fiction brought to life . Its amazing  !



If it wasn't still connected to giant power cables.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 9, 2017)

Dave said:


> If it wasn't still connected to giant power cables.



True. But given time they might overcome even that.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Jan 9, 2017)

Just needs a longer extension cord.


----------

